
Ask HN: Changing tech careers - enyei
I&#x27;m currently in my third year of working, and I have changed my tech careers twice. I&#x27;m fearful it would be detrimental both in terms of my learning and career progression.<p>After graduating, I&#x27;ve been a software engineer for 2 years building both web applications and Java applications.<p>After two years, I was curious about the Cyber security scene, and dove head in to Linux security. I&#x27;ve learnt quite a bit on malware analysis and techniques. But after spending a year here, I felt that this is not what I wish to do, and I&#x27;m now transferring to a machine learning domain.<p>I&#x27;m curious to hear any stories on how you changed your tech careers, and how you felt about it! Also, any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
======
q-base
Calm down. You are absolutely fine. It is not like you are a schoolteacher one
month, a carpenter next and then a programmer the third month. You are
exposing yourself to a breadth of knowledge within your field/domain, that is
only fine, especially in the beginning. It is very common advice to do so,
mentioned in the Pragmatic Programmer for instance.

------
itronitron
I recommend finding overlap between the specialties, that will ease any
transition, improve your knowledge of both, and help you find new applications
for techniques. I know ML is as hyped up as Data Science has been. It is
important to realize that both of those sub-fields have developed out of long
histories in Statistics, Math, and CS so try to learn as much of the backstory
as you can.

------
dyeje
Why do you feel you are changing careers? It seems like you are just changing
your speciality in software engineering.

------
dylanhassinger
all experience is good experience

